# Alive and kicking, but no pulse



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://healthheroes.blogspot.com/2006/12/canadian-man-alive-and-kicking-but-has.html


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

AH, I just assumed it had to be a story about a married guy...........


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Or a government cover-up project that escaped...Zombies being for real...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LMAO... y'all crack me up! That'd be weird - not having a pulse... I would think anyway..


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

imagine if the guy went to another doctor and didnt tell him --lol


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Bahahahahaha!!! Now THAT would be worth paying to see!


----------

